

Show HN: GhostRunner – JavaScript/Node.js task runner/continuous integration - gmarland
https://github.com/gmarland/GhostRunner

======
gmarland
If you need any help setting it up/compiling please let me know. I'd be happy
to get you going with it.

------
cmpb
This looks really slick! I think I can get a lot of use out of this at work.

